# Here is the next foster.......



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

awwwwwwww, what a lil cutie he is


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Awww, he's a cutie







 



 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal










*


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

He's adorable Mary. I cant wait to meet him.....and Maggs---BE NICE!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

What a doll baby! I can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Holy Moly---look at the legs on that boy!!! He's gonna be a basketball player!!!


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Did London go to a happy home already?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Celeigh said:


> Did London go to a happy home already?


Yes... London went home 2 weeks ago.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

what a handsome young man.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Yes... London went home 2 weeks ago.


To an AWESOME home!! (one of my co-workers )


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Which I will get to see him tomorrow....


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

He is a good looking pupper and is definitely landing in the right place.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Which I will get to see him tomorrow....


Me too!  (+1 grin) I was going to surprise you...she's calling me when they are on their way! I cant' keep surprises so well!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

She e-mailed me when she got to work......


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Cooper is a lucky guy to get you as a foster. I'm sure your gang will have him whipped into adoptable material in no time. Great work you do there.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> She e-mailed me when she got to work......


She called me first.....:


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I dont think so........ she was suppose to bring him last week and called and said it would be this saturday.... so unless you can beat last sat.....:311hi-thu:311hi-thu


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is one cute little boy. You could call him Shaq because of the long legs. Your crew will turn him into a great dog for his furever home.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Your new foster has the luck of the Irish - maybe his new name should be Irish?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

He's _very_ cute... How is it that such a young dog is in a rescue situation? 

It boggles my mind that someone might get a puppy and after such a short time decide it's not for them, and off he goes :doh: And that he wouldn't go back to the breeder. Please don't tell me that they redecorated and he no longer matches their color scheme... (yep, I've heard that one before).

Cooper-soon-to-be? is lucky to be going to you, Mary. Your crew will show him the ropes!


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

He's adorable!!! He is definitely going to a great foster home!


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

_________f/ka as Cooper is adorable! Is this an owner surrender puppy?

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## Lisa (Sep 25, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> He's _very_ cute... How is it that such a young dog is in a rescue situation?
> 
> It boggles my mind that someone might get a puppy and after such a short time decide it's not for them, and off he goes :doh: And that he wouldn't go back to the breeder.


It's amazing how many young dogs go into rescue. My female, Sandy, was in rescue at 4 months old. She was a stray - no collar - no tags. No one tried to claim her at the shelter. She went to GRIN rescue and then we adopted her. Rowan, our 1st male, went into rescue at 9 months. The people called GRIN and said, "If you don't come and get this dog right now, we are going to let him go in a field." (Just going to turn him loose?!? what losers!) Our rescue group gets pups from puppy mills sometimes too. 

Unfortunately, there are many irresponsible people out there - the backyard breeders who sell to anyone and the people who don't take the resonsibility of dog-ownership seriously. Then the dog gets bigger and is too much for them to handle b/c they didn't train it!

So, what is _____ FKA Cooper's story???


----------

